# Prom!! :D



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is a pic of me and natalie b4 dinner at prom!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

everyone in the pictures look really good and i like the dresses too. u and ur gf look very happy and very nice. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time. here are a couple from my prom last year.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

score my brothers


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

sweet


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Good God, prom is $70 this year...Too bad I'm only a sophomore.  Might go see the Testament concert instead.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

prom is a waste of time, my brother didnt even go senior year his girlfriend went with some other guy he and i hate prom


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah I agree. . And it aint worth no 70.00!!, No thanks!! Just aint my thing.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

i dont think prom is a waste of time (for right now) but there are people that do stupid things and thats the waste of time. i wont go to a prom cuz i dont or wont have 1 so i wont know how the feeling is or feel if its a waste of time and money. what i think is the waste of money is the dresses and tux's cuz u only wear them just 1 time out of the year, but if u can can a dress or tux that u will wear for something all year then it probably wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> i dont think prom is a waste of time (for right now) but there are people that do stupid things and thats the waste of time. i wont go to a prom cuz i dont or wont have 1 so i wont know how the feeling is or feel if its a waste of time and money. what i think is the waste of money is the dresses and tux's cuz u only wear them just 1 time out of the year, but if u can can a dress or tux that u will wear for something all year then it probably wouldn't be as bad.


Yea well.. we rent the tuxes here.. the girls are the ones to spend all the money. I spent $197 this year on my tux... which isnt bad when my dates dress was $389. 

I had to drag some of my friends to prom this year and they didnt regret it. Most actually thanked me.. and its also a good time to... well some of you may understand.. and also.. After prom.. if your good and competitive at things.. you can sometimes win money. I won $400 at prom this year. Got my tux money back.. now i just have money to spend on the truck and my gf! ha


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> i dont think prom is a waste of time (for right now) but there are people that do stupid things and thats the waste of time. i wont go to a prom cuz i dont or wont have 1 so i wont know how the feeling is or feel if its a waste of time and money. what i think is the waste of money is the dresses and tux's cuz u only wear them just 1 time out of the year, but if u can can a dress or tux that u will wear for something all year then it probably wouldn't be as bad.


I wore the same suit i had for 3 years. the supper was free from one of the parents in our pre prom group and the tickets where like $35 a piece. For the after prom we all went out to our farm and went camping and roasted marshmallows over the fire and cooked breakfast on a little camp grill. the only thing that this costed me was a lot of time for getting the campsite ready to go. None of us got hurt or did anything too stupid(I fell into the river but thats another story), none of us drank any alcoholic beverages, and it was a save night for everybody in our crew. Just another dance for most of us and a great night of camping, shooting our bows, and doing a little fishin in the dark.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> I wore the same suit i had for 3 years. the supper was free from one of the parents in our pre prom group and the tickets where like $35 a piece. For the after prom we all went out to our farm and went camping and roasted marshmallows over the fire and cooked breakfast on a little camp grill. the only thing that this costed me was a lot of time for getting the campsite ready to go. None of us got hurt or did anything too stupid(I fell into the river but thats another story), none of us drank any alcoholic beverages, and it was a save night for everybody in our crew. Just another dance for most of us and a great night of camping, shooting our bows, and doing a little fishin in the dark.


Agreed.. soo many alternatives to do at prom and afterprom. It is a great time.. i didnt think i would like it much.. but i had a blast!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Agreed.. soo many alternatives to do at prom and afterprom. It is a great time.. i didnt think i would like it much.. but i had a blast!


I almost didn't go, then i almost went alone because friends wanted me to go and then Kadie broke up with her BF so i took her. I don't regret any of it. great time and if your smart you won't get in any trouble and you will have lots of fun.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> I almost didn't go, then i almost went alone because friends wanted me to go and then Kadie broke up with her BF so i took her. I don't regret any of it. great time and if your smart you won't get in any trouble and you will have lots of fun.


Yup. Stay clean and have fun. You dont expect it goin into prom but when you find someone to go with its a blast. My date told me to stay with my gf the night or whatever and she would go with my gf's date and she was totally cool with it. But it was a blast.. i guarantee you wont regret any of it if you go.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

ur proms sound like they were alot of fun. i have heard about proms that weren't like u guys and i like the way they were and the afterprom. and Bowhuner500 that was nice of ur date to do that and let u be with ur gf. and sneak1413 thats a really nice after prom, i think that been the best i have heard and i think i would have an after prom like that. nice proms u guys and all of the people in the pictures look really nice. thanks for sharing ur prom pictures with us.


----------

